# Hobby Lobby Scents



## shimmersoap (May 11, 2016)

I just bought a hobby lobby scent. It's called 'White Pear' How was your experiences with HB scents?


----------



## Susie (May 11, 2016)

Hobby Lobby fragrance oils are intended to use with the melt and pour they sell (as are the colorants).  Their essential oils are OK, VERY expensive for what you get, however.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 11, 2016)

I wouldn't try them in CP but htey are fine for MP.   I would be concerned they may cause ricing, seizing, not stick etc. Plus they are expensive in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## TeresaT (May 11, 2016)

^^^What Susie & Shunt said.  Unfortunately, I was not smart enough to check here before using my Hob-Lob FO.  I used an entire bottle of "lavender" fo in a 2 pound batch of soap (along with their purple colorant) and got no fragrance (or color) so I ended up dumping a 1 oz jar of lavender EO into the mix along with a boat load of Wilton purple (cake/frosting) colorant.   It was a very sad soap.  But it was soap.  It got me clean in the end.  Oh, yeah.  That's when I also discovered lavender buds look remarkably like mouse turds when mixed in with CP soap.  (This was a "do not share" batch of soap.)


----------



## earlene (May 11, 2016)

They are expensive over all, as are the ones at Micheals.  Originally I bought them for a Bath Bomb project with my granddaughter and the ones she chose were rather 'sweet' for my taste, so I ended up with a few that I had no interest in using again on my own.  However to get rid of them without totally wasting them, I decided to blend several together and use them in a CP recipe that I use for my favorite soap.  Since the blend was very unscientific, I am afraid my experience is rather useless for duplication purposes.  I only wanted to use up what was left in the bottles.  I mixed 4 or 5 fragrances together to bring the amount up to 1 ounce, which was the amount required for the recipe, but did not record them as I was pretty sure I would not be purchasing my fragrances from a Hobby store again.  The soap really does have a nice floral array as well as multiple pastel colors, so I have named it Cher Shea La Fleur.  So far the soap is only 3 months old, but the fragrance is sticking and I like it much better than any of those fragrances alone.  But I'll never be able to duplicate it because I didn't record the exact mixture and I don't intend to try given the expense of those tiny little bottles.  Also, there was no noticeable difference in the way the soap behaved over when I use no fragrance with this same recipe.  White Pear was not one of the ones I used in the blend, however.


----------



## earlene (May 11, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> That's when I also discovered lavender buds look remarkably like mouse turds when mixed in with CP soap.  (This was a "do not share" batch of soap.)



Do they ever!  I still have a few bars of those, but I am using them because I love the soap itself.


----------



## Viore (May 11, 2016)

I used their Sweet Pea fragrance in my first ever batch of CP soap. Boy that was an experience! Ricing, separating, overheating .... you name it, that soap did it. Both times I've used that fragrance I've had to rebatch the soap to incorporate all the oils again. But it worked fine in M&P.


----------



## shimmersoap (May 12, 2016)

Ok, good thing I planned on only using it for a Melt and pear scented soap with a pear stamp.

Oops I said Melt and Pear intead of Melt and pour. :


----------



## cgsample (May 12, 2016)

I re-batched a bunch of soaps from different batches with over half a dozen different fragrances including that HL pear.  The resulting soap smells of only pear.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (May 12, 2016)

I only used the scents I got in my very first two M&P kits I got from Hobby Lobby. The kits worked to teach me the basics of the basics, let me make the first of a whole bunch of messes and got me hooked on soap making in general. The scents were 'okay' but after my first scent order from BB came in I got addicted to the amazing scents they had, and I never looked back. Immediacy over quality just wasn't an issue--I bought big bottles, you see.

I am an FO or EO kind of girl. Some people are EO only. I might be if I had the pocketbook for it, but I make too many messes to do that just yet. 

I am sure they are good for some things, I just got stuck on the others, and you can get those samplers from Nature's Garden that will work in CP and M&P for about the same price, and to me, have a lot better quality. 

Ok, I'm done trying to make another addict for a moment.


----------



## kittensmom (May 12, 2016)

My first batch of soap was made with Hobby Lobby EO/FO.    My soap turned out but no scent.     First lesson from the Soapers School of "What Happened "!??

Certain EO/FO don't work and cost a lot of money


----------



## shimmersoap (May 14, 2016)

Brambleberry has amazing scents! But sometimes it is just easier and cheaper to go to a hobby lobby because i have one only 24 minutes away. i used to live right next door by it.


----------



## Susie (May 14, 2016)

I understand about easier to run to the store, but I solved that issue by ordering a couple of sample packs of FOs when WSP had the sale around Christmas.  I now have lots of little bottles of FOs to make soap with.  Each bottle makes two batches of soap for my size mold.  I can write down what I think of each one, and order the good ones in larger amounts on a future sale.


----------



## Jsoaps21 (May 21, 2016)

2 days ago, I tried to make a batch of CP and used a whole 1 oz bottle of Hobby Lobby Cucumber Melon 
It was awful. A horrible mess. The whole thing went straight to thick trace, I was able to quickly get it into a mold, but the resulting soap is sad. It will be useable for my family, but every time since that I smell cucumber melon, it smells like failure :twisted:


----------



## Susie (May 21, 2016)

Those fragrances are not intended for use with CP or HP soap.  They are intended for use with MP.


----------

